# Fletching Jigs



## akcarnivore (Dec 2, 2009)

What is a good fletching jig? I would like to pick one up but Cabelas has alot of bad reviews on their jigs. Anyone have a good brand thats easy to use.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

jo jan. simple,fast, easy to use. have tried them all and jo jan works best for me.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*fletching jigs*

ez fletch simple to use.. comes right,left and straight good luck


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Jo-Jan single or 6 station, Bitzenberger, Martin, Bohning, and Arizonia for a start. The Tower type, Bohning and Arizonia may get bad reviews, but mostly from having to them together at use the right parts for the size of arrow - lots of people out there are like me, directionally impaired, but I managed. Bohning has a 2 degree and now a 3 degree Tower out.


----------



## huntin deer (Dec 5, 2009)

I would NOT get a jojan if you are just starting out. There are too many ways to not get it accurate. I bought a jo jan and when I got home I could not figure it out. I went back to bass pro and returned it for a bitzenburger. Totally worth the money. You get accurate arrows every time. The directions are easy to follow too.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

huntin deer said:


> I would NOT get a jojan if you are just starting out. There are too many ways to not get it accurate. I bought a jo jan and when I got home I could not figure it out. I went back to bass pro and returned it for a bitzenburger. Totally worth the money. You get accurate arrows every time. The directions are easy to follow too.


This. 

Bitzenburger's jigs are awesome. I used to use an EZ-Fletch but when I switched to helical feathers, I bought a Bitzenburger. Super easy to use. Only complaint is it's slower than an EZ-Fletch, but I've got much more control now.


----------



## alphaburner2010 (Dec 1, 2009)

akcarnivore said:


> What is a good fletching jig? I would like to pick one up but Cabelas has alot of bad reviews on their jigs. Anyone have a good brand thats easy to use.


I have six Bitzenbergers jigs and i absolutley love them . Could not speak for any of the other brands .


----------



## Blackcreek (Jun 3, 2008)

Bitzenberger, quality tool!


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

B.P.E I've had it now for bout 10-12 years,exellent jig,Bitzs are awesum jigs themselves once you get them set up your good for ever.I'm not sure if the guy is new to archery or not or if this is his 1st time fletching his own arrows.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I started out on a Jo-jan mono fletcher and have had no real problems keeping vanes and feathers consistent. I've been fletching my own shafts for nearly two years now and I don't regret starting out on the Jo-jan one bit! I ain't tried the any of the other brands so I can't comment on them. -Chris


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Bitz and I do like it but I would like to try the Jo Jo Multi Fletcher for the speed of doing multiple arrows at once.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I do not think there is a bad fletching jig on the market, the consumers are too informed and would weed out the bad ones in a year or two. I have tried the most popular on the market with the exception of the Arizona, and the Blazer. Set up and general fletching knowledge are the keys to good results. I'd highly recommend finding an individual or shop that fletches a lot of arrows and getting a tutorial before getting started. Always sand carbons, always wipe both vanes and shafts with lacquer thinner or alcohol prior to fletching. I will not use fast set glues on carbon arrows. Good luck, pay attention to the set-up, and have fun!


----------



## Silent Death 54 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have both the Jo Jan and Bitzengerger jigs and once set up, they are so easy to use. Even a girlfriend can do it. :wink:


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have an Arizona ez-fletch and a Bitz. I like both but the Bitz. does a much better job, just a little slower. Once the arrow is preped, it takes me about 2 min. an arrow to glue 3 vanes and wipe off excess glue. I use only Goat Tough glue, and have not had a vane come off that was put on correctly in the first place.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

The Bitz is considered the best due to it's flexability and quality construction. The Bohning helix jig is cheaper but does a great job on helical blazers. I guess if I were shopping for one I would first decide how much versatility I needed (arrow diameters).


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

eflanders said:


> The Bitz is considered the best due to it's flexability and quality construction. The Bohning helix jig is cheaper but does a great job on helical blazers. I guess if I were shopping for one I would first decide how much versatility I needed (arrow diameters).



Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

the joe-jan is all i have and used .so easy, even a caveman can use it!!! 
the clamps are made of steel so scraping glue is no big deal


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

huntin deer said:


> I would NOT get a jojan if you are just starting out. There are too many ways to not get it accurate. I bought a jo jan and when I got home I could not figure it out. I went back to bass pro and returned it for a bitzenburger. Totally worth the money. You get accurate arrows every time. The directions are easy to follow too.


I've used a Gephart/JoJan for about 35 years, and I'm wondering where the problem is when it comes to setup? I've used it to fletch arrows for myself and friends, and used the same arrows to win state and sectional championships, shoot a couple hundred deer, a few elk, a bear, etc. I keep it as a lucky tool, and this year I bought a second one to have two set up with different offset. Changing positions on one is easy, but impossible to reproduce from adjustment to adjustment.

That said, I've used a Bitzenberger for a while, and sold it to a friend in a generous moment. If I were to do it again, I'd get the Bitz. 

Either way, a good jig will easily outlive the buyer with even a little care. Amortized over the time I've owned it, it must cost me about 25 cents a year. At that rate, there's no such thing as an expensive one, so you might as well get a really good one, and have it to the day you give up archery.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Depends on what you may want to do.*

I've used most of them over the past 20 or so years. If you've got one fletch and one shaft that you will use from now on, most any of them will do a good job for you. Just a matter of intitial setup.

However, if you like to try different stuff from time to time, the Bitz is your best choice. It allows you to do anything you want; whether that may be to replace a single fletch, try a 4 fletch, 6 fletch, left, right or whatever. Feathers, vanes, short, long, whatever -- the Bitz can do it.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

bbjavelina said:


> I've used most of them over the past 20 or so years. If you've got one fletch and one shaft that you will use from now on, most any of them will do a good job for you. Just a matter of intitial setup.
> 
> However, if you like to try different stuff from time to time, the Bitz is your best choice. It allows you to do anything you want; whether that may be to replace a single fletch, try a 4 fletch, 6 fletch, left, right or whatever. Feathers, vanes, short, long, whatever -- the Bitz can do it.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


+1 
Think about the fact that the Bitz has been around forever and is still going strong.
Wood, aluminum, graphite, carbon, fat, skinney, whatever - it will do it all.
I have a Bliz, a Jo Jan multi, a Jo Jan single, A Bohning, and three or four other ones... but if I were going to do it all over again - I would just pay the $$ and buy a Bitz.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I am looking to fletch my own arrows but strictly use blazer veins and a fixed blade broad head. I have been using the quick fletch and they have worked but want to try fletcing my own. I have been looking at the Bohning Blazer Helix for it's simplicity and cost. Will adding helical to my blazers help stabilize my arrow better?


----------



## gmtblazer (Dec 13, 2009)

Will adding helical to my blazers help stabilize my arrow better? 
YES,YES, and yes. i consider it a must with fixed broadheads.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

I have used most of the jigs out there.

Some work well, some well... work.

The two best out there in my opinion are the Bitz (DEFINITELY worth it for the Zenith upgrade as well) and the Bohning Blazer Helix.

Bitz gives you more versatility. Can take more time to set up properly, but a great jig.

If you're only doing hunting arrows and shooting Blazers (or other high profile, short length vanes), the Helix is the way to go. It is super easy- no alignment or anything else to worry about and it flat out works.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

Bitzenberger works great for me.


----------

